# Me and my first aquarium



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Was not sure if i have put this in the right place but here it goes,

I am about to buy my own and first ever aquarium, the tank is 50x30x30cm, i wanted to sign up to this site for any questions i may have along the way, i am going to take my time with this, as the videos i have watched have been very helpful and have already given me some great advice, i dont want to belt straight into everything and rush it, so if anyone has any advice i would love to hear it  

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, post pics as you build it


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

I sure will, i am going to order the tank on Monday, since as it is out of stock at the moment, so my plans are stalled!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fishless cycle? Silent cycle? Live plants?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you might consider the methods in the link on my signature.

Which are worth at most 

.02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> you might consider the methods in the link on my signature.


I wouldn't advise that, but that's just me. Maybe 0.01


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob's methods are Bob's, to each his own. I would advise against it unless you want a tank with unhealthy plants and a stagnant tank.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome, which ever method you choose just make sure you get it cycled properly, this can make a world of difference in a healthy tank. ( Hope this doesnt turn into another bash Bob thread). Research , study and research some more. What sort of fish do you plan?


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

hanky said:


> Welcome, which ever method you choose just make sure you get it cycled properly, this can make a world of difference in a healthy tank. ( Hope this doesnt turn into another bash Bob thread). Research , study and research some more. What sort of fish do you plan?


im planing for my first fish to maybe be an angel fish?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> you might consider the methods in the link on my signature.
> 
> Which are worth at most
> 
> .02


Bob, will you please stop spamming your ridiculous methods to every newcomer that happens to walk through the door? Believe it or not some of us actually like our fish.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

MRmase01 said:


> im planing for my first fish to maybe be an angel fish?


Angels are great fish. They're a South American cichlid so they are a little on the aggressive side, but still very well suited for a tropical community tank. They can get up to 4" long, from tip to tail, and they have a tendency to pick on smaller critters in the tank like shrimp. They prefer soft water with a slightly acidic pH (low pH).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

....however, not recommended for this size tank. Unless my metric measurements calculator was improperly filled in by me, this is a 10g tank? Much too small for an Angel. Need at least a 20g for a single Angel.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> ....however, not recommended for this size tank. Unless my metric measurements calculator was improperly filled in by me, this is a 10g tank? Much too small for an Angel. Need at least a 20g for a single Angel.


+1

Didn't see that


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A couple of threads you might find helpful:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-10-gallon-tank-11742.html


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> ....however, not recommended for this size tank. Unless my metric measurements calculator was improperly filled in by me, this is a 10g tank? Much too small for an Angel. Need at least a 20g for a single Angel.


Well its 50 x 30 x 30cm (LxWxH).

Volume 40 litres



That not good for an angel fish?


----------



## Jareth (Apr 25, 2012)

To small :[


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes that is far too small for an angel, i actually advice getting the biggest tank you can afford/have room for. you'll be happier in the long run, as larger tanks are easier to manage, and obviously can handle more fish. If you want a busy tank, a 10 gallon will not do it. Good luck, and good on you for doing your research prior to starting


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

ahh thats a real shame, i was looking forward to a nice angel! yeah well since as this is my first aquarium i wanted to make sure i get everything right,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I myself find a ten gallon to be more challenging than a larger tank because,while you can have it setup nice its alot easier for problems to be present.IMO its best to look into some plants and setup this as a planted tank with some small fish.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

So what type of fish would you say would be ideal for the tank?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

any chance you can get a larger tank to start with? or is a 10 gallon it?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

MRmase01 said:


> So what type of fish would you say would be ideal for the tank?


I keep 2 10 gallons (I really would prefer a 50 - 75 gallon, but school is strict with tanks) and you can keep (just off the top of my head) Dwarf gouramis, tetra fish (pretty much any kind), rasboras, danios, white cloud minnows, a betta fish, guppies, and you might be able to get away with barbs or mollys (although I don't suggest it). Oh also african dwarf frogs, but they are dumb (not dumb as in a bad pet, they are literally dumb so feeding can be a pain).

Edit: Like everyone said the bigger you can go the better. Starting off with a smaller tank isn't really a good idea for beginners (Ironic huh), just because of maintenance. Bigger tanks = easier maintenance.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

10 gallon is it for now, i dont have the space for a bigger one, i will eventually get a bigger one though, i just want to start small, learn and then become a pro


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

MRmase01 said:


> 10 gallon is it for now, i dont have the space for a bigger one, i will eventually get a bigger one though, i just want to start small, learn and then become a pro


It is easier to start big and then become a pro, lol. Like I said it is ironic. It is simply easier to run a larger tank than it is a smaller one (this is because in a smaller tank you are more prone to changing water conditions. Bigger tanks leave more room for error as well). Consider getting a 20 gallon long tank it isn't that much more expensive and the dimensions on a 20 gallon long are 30in x 12in x 12in (length, depth, height). The dimensions on a 10 gallon tank is 20in x 10in x 12in. If you can find an extra foot, which if you can't *sh, you open yourself up to a much wider variety of fish. You will be happier in the long run.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Well 10 gallons is better than a 5 gallon so if thats your start then so be it, It wont be long before you'll find extra room or get another tank so we'll see what we can help you with. I would go ahead and get it set up and cycling awhile this will give you 4-6 weeks or so to figure out what fish you want. Just a few ideas for you.

You could have a nice Betta tank with lots of plants and hiding spots, a snail or two,some ottos or pygmy cories.

or a small group of livebearers, ie swordtails, guppies, mollies and let them raise some young ones in there to fill up tank.

or some nice Red Cherry Shrimps.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

The tank has been dispatched today


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

its weird that bigger tanks are easier to maintain lol its crazy! but im just going to sick with this one, and when i get abit more money and space, then i will eventually upgrade to a bigger tank, and il have abit of experience under my belt


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Good for you, size of the tank isnt as much a big deal, as much as your doing your research so you do it just right is more important.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

hanky said:


> Good for you, size of the tank isnt as much a big deal, as much as your doing your research so you do it just right is more important.


cheers! yeah research is the key


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

right so today i got my frist aquarium, i am going to start setting it up tomorrow since as im at work very soon  but i wanted to ask a quick question, i got to little bags 1 was acticlean and the other was actimin, what i wanted to know is, is the acti clean just basically a dechlorinator? means can i go to the shop and buy some nutrafin instead? or will i have to use this acti clean, and then use some nutrafin? 

just abit confused!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

MRmase01 said:


> right so today i got my frist aquarium, i am going to start setting it up tomorrow since as im at work very soon  but i wanted to ask a quick question, i got to little bags 1 was acticlean and the other was actimin, what i wanted to know is, is the acti clean just basically a dechlorinator? means can i go to the shop and buy some nutrafin instead? or will i have to use this acti clean, and then use some nutrafin?
> 
> just abit confused!


I don't use any chemicals by following the procedures in the link in my signature.

I start the tank heavily planted and let the tank wet planted for a week. then add 1 fish and don't feed the next week. Then add more fish and start very light feeding. all the while just replacing water that evaporates with untreaded tap water.

works fine and my water supply does use chloramines. and has worked in many cities over the years. so the quality of the tap water is not a factor.

Still just my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

MRmase01 - beaslbob is not recommending that you not use a dechlor - he would never do that...

I am not familiar with the products acticlean or actimin....the label doesn't say what they do? Not sure what nutrafin product you are referring to also? Is it a dechlor? You should use one and not let anyone tell you otherwise. If by chance you are on well water or RO, then maybe you wouldn't need it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob that is a lot of crap not using dechlor, just because you don't use it, don't advise others to not use it. 

NOT using dechlor is the WORST ADVICE for someone to give!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> I don't use any chemicals by following the procedures in the link in my signature.
> 
> I start the tank heavily planted and let the tank wet planted for a week. then add 1 fish and don't feed the next week. Then add more fish and start very light feeding. all the while just replacing water that evaporates with untreaded tap water.
> 
> ...


Bob, did you really just try to spam your "methods" twice in the same thread? I mean really, if someone wants to slowly kill their fish they will ask you how but I don't see a reason to spam a thread.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bob,I thought we have been through this?Telling people not to use dechlor is cruel to the fish;they suffer horribly.Stop advising this.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

MRmase01 said:


> right so today i got my frist aquarium, i am going to start setting it up tomorrow since as im at work very soon  but i wanted to ask a quick question, i got to little bags 1 was acticlean and the other was actimin, what i wanted to know is, is the acti clean just basically a dechlorinator? means can i go to the shop and buy some nutrafin instead? or will i have to use this acti clean, and then use some nutrafin?
> 
> just abit confused!


Is this the stuff?
Acuario Natura de Figueres
It says:


> ActiClean – is a biologically effective tap water conditioner. With its double blocking agent, it neutralizes adverse substances, removes chloramines and noticeably protects gills and membranes. Due to its biologically active properties ActiClean not only promotes bacterial water purification, but also enhances the colour and general health of all freshwater fish. ActiClean neutralizes the waste products of microorganisms, e.g. colibacteria, which can cause irritations of the skin and disorders in fish.


Half of that sounds like nonsense, but it always does on dechlor bottles the important part is that it it says 'tap water conditioner' and 'it neutralizes adverse substances, removes chloramines' so it sounds like it will do the job. If it was me seeing as you've got it I'd use it and then buy the brand I want when it runs out.

As for ActiMin, I think it might be a fish food sample.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

snail said:


> Is this the stuff?
> Acuario Natura de Figueres
> It says:
> 
> ...


Yes that's it, its in a little foil type of bag, il use this first and then il buy some new, like you said


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

MRmase01 said:


> right so today i got my frist aquarium, i am going to start setting it up tomorrow since as im at work very soon  but i wanted to ask a quick question, i got to little bags 1 was acticlean and the other was actimin, what i wanted to know is, is the acti clean just basically a dechlorinator? means can i go to the shop and buy some nutrafin instead? or will i have to use this acti clean, and then use some nutrafin?
> 
> just abit confused!


It can be confusing.

Just to emphasize I do not recommend you use tap water and immediately add fish. In that case use a dechlorinator.

but still it is better under any system to wait a week or so before adding fish.

To answer your question on acticlean I have researched and not found any information on it, no msds, no ingredients. Therefore, I can not make any recomendation whatsoever.

I did find acticlean which was a cleaning agent msds with no ingredients.

I also found some info on waste water treatment systems using acticlean which were also not helpful. But our aquariums are basically treating waste water so that acticlean may in fact be closer.

Perhaps the experts here can help me determine what acticlean actually is, how it is used, and what are the enviromental effects, and dangers to aquatic life.

All I have is my experience

Which is worth at least .02


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

questions, does the surface of the water need to be agitated or can the filter be fully submerged?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

it is best to have the water aggitated a bit


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

oh and during the night can i turn the light off? or not? just i think its rather bright and could keep me awake! haha


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The fish need to sleep just like you  so you should turn off the light at night.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

haha okay! well this tank looks rather nice in dark and the light on, even without fish in!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

generally most of us have lights on like 8-10 hours, depends on lights and how much natural light the tank gets, to much light will cause algae.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I turn on the lights in the middle of the day so that I can have it on in the evening until I go to bed.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Ah right cheers guys, also the light on my heater has gone off, where it lights up and says ON, it no longer has lit up?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

that little light is just like a thermostat light, it will go on when the heater is heating up the tank and then go off when the water reaches the pre-set temp. it will go back on when the heater kicks on again.
What is the temp of your water now?


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

about 2.5 celcius the tank is


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

You did mean 2.5 right? thats pretty cold
well you should get it up to about 22 celcius or 72 f. thats about where you want it for tropical fish, and it may not cycle right at a very low temp. Thats where the little light on your heater comes in handy as well, remember when the light is on the heater is heating the water, when it gets to the point it turns off then the water will not get any warmer unless you turn up the knob


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

hanky said:


> You did mean 2.5 right? thats pretty cold
> well you should get it up to about 22 celcius or 72 f. thats about where you want it for tropical fish, and it may not cycle right at a very low temp. Thats where the little light on your heater comes in handy as well, remember when the light is on the heater is heating the water, when it gets to the point it turns off then the water will not get any warmer unless you turn up the knob



i think i may of miss read the readings, my heater is on dial 26 now, and my thermometer is 25 celcius, see the thermometer only goes up to 4, so i think its set up in 10s, if that makes sense?


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

guys when i started my tank the other day, i started using this denitrol, i put in 10ml per day and i just wanted to know when i run out can i stop using it? or will i have to keep buying it?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think denitrol is a product that is supposed to give a kick start to the cycle. People have mixed results with products like those, they don't always work, but a few people report results. Either way once the tank is cycled there is no need to add it any more.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

MRmase01 said:


> guys when i started my tank the other day, i started using this denitrol, i put in 10ml per day and i just wanted to know when i run out can i stop using it? or will i have to keep buying it?


Sorry I can't help.

I don't use denitrol which I understand is a bacterial/enzyme supplement to reduce nitrItes.

Or any other chemicals for that matter.

I just use live plants which will consume ammonia directly and prevent ammonia/nitrIte spikes (or at least make them very small and short lived).

Then let the plants condition the tank for a week before adding fish. And don't add food for a week after adding a very low bioload. Then a week later add more fish and start very light feedings.

With that method I have found no chemicals are required.

but that is just my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is a bacteria supplement, that is not a chemical. If it is a nitrite remover, then that is a chemical and I'd say you don't need it. If the tank has just started a cycle, some can stall things a little.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

ah right ok! well i got some neon tetras the other day, and i also got some food for them, how often would you feed the neon?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

MRmase01 said:


> ah right ok! well i got some neon tetras the other day, and i also got some food for them, how often would you feed the neon?


In a new tank with the first fish I would not add food for a week.

In more established tank no food for 2-3 days or so.

In very very established tanks no additional food just the normal feeding.

After a while I would feed very very lightly. Like 1 flake for every 2 fish once per day.


my .02


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

also is there any bigger fish that can live with neons?


----------

